# Disc Rim: Alex XCR Pro Scandium - 315g



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

I got these nice rims:

Alex XCR Pro Scandium
eyelets (!!)
32-hole
315g

I was able to weigh 20 pcs. and got the lightest samples for myself
the lightest ones were around 315g, most around 319-321g and one weighed 327g. The finish is just perfect. the weld is hardly visible at all.

outer width: 23,3mm
inner width: 18,5mm

I will lace them to some no-Name hubs and try them on my winterbike. The hubs are lighter than some DT240 and alltogether the wheelset should be around 1300g. i hoped for 1250g but since the rims came with eyelets they got about 15g per rim heavier. i am glad they have eyelets though as building the wheels is much easier. the next hubset i will lace these rims to will be my old Amclassic hubs which then should closely reach the 1270g mark.we will see...

there's still plenty of stickers all around the rims so a couple of grams could be saved by removing them as well.


----------



## dennis rides Scott (Mar 3, 2005)

In what pricerange are these rims? Are they cheaper/more expensive then Notubes?


----------



## palmix (Jan 31, 2004)

$200 pair on the bay.


----------



## $eboss the frenchy (Jun 23, 2004)

no name hubs....lol

after 2 weeks of ride...










good luck


----------



## Cranked (Jun 1, 2006)

Weights seem pretty consistent, and these seem like a good chance to build pretty light wheels without spending a fortune. I'll probably wait to hear reviews but hope to grab some early next year. Glad that they are close to claimed.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I thought they do not have eyelets

http://cgi.ebay.com/Alex-Rim-Scandi...58089QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Is then there an option when you buy them? To buy with eyelets or without eyelets?


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

That Rim profile looks VERY similar to Stans No bead hook design in my opinion. That'll be interresting to see how long those last.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

3mm tall bead hook or what a heck do you call that. it seems very small to hold a tire in place.... wide tires will be a problem on these rims.


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

Ha will stan's sue them too?... JK. 
A bit wider than stans too... Interested to hear about their strength


----------



## Zigo (Oct 30, 2008)

What about a V-brake option?


----------



## kevbikemad (Jan 2, 2006)

bhsavery said:


> A bit wider than stans too...


not so.

ZTR RACE inside cavity 21.4mm - nino said these are 18.5

width adds a lot of stability to the ride of a tire at low pressure.


----------



## palmix (Jan 31, 2004)

Zigo said:


> What about a V-brake option?


this is the profile:










so, removing stickers, do you think could be used for rim brakes?? (the V brake version does NOT exist)


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Its a small rim width, it will not add stability to the tires, compared to wider rims.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

palmix said:


> this is the profile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would say no. V brake rims' brake track is usually machined after welding of the rim to remove any lateral run out. Also I believe V brake rims require stronger side walls and some have internal bracing to prevent the collapse of the brake track.


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

A friend scooped a set; weighed em at school for 299g ea untouched.

His rims are holding out solid, he beats em worse than I beat my stuff. DT240s hubs, I can't remember what they weighed put together. Light rims for sure.


----------



## seven-22 (Mar 1, 2007)

ettore said:


> A friend scooped a set; weighed em at school for 299g ea untouched.
> 
> His rims are holding out solid, he beats em worse than I beat my stuff. DT240s hubs, I can't remember what they weighed put together. Light rims for sure.


299 grams...do his rims have eyelets? Does he run them tubeless? If so, what rim stip does he use? I'm wondering if these can be used tubeless via Stan's yellow tape. Thanks


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The rims in the original Alex XCR Pro rim thread that mentioned these were eyelet free, and that was likely part of the reason that had a limited weight capacity. The eyelets would explain the weight difference.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

seven-22 said:


> 299 grams...do his rims have eyelets? Does he run them tubeless? If so, what rim stip does he use? I'm wondering if these can be used tubeless via Stan's yellow tape. Thanks


most probably no eyelets. Eyelets add about 15-20g per rim.


----------



## eq4ever (Sep 24, 2005)

These look very interesting, do you have their ERD? I couldn't find it anywhere...

Anyway, Nino keep us posted how they hold up


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

His have eyelets, but he doesn't run them tubeless (last I saw the wheels, anyways).


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Nino's rim as you can see have Eyelets hence the extra 15g

The above pic with the red background looking at the rim towards the background can be seen not to have eyelets hence the sub 300g weight.

It will be interresting to see how long they last as there smack bang inbetween the Olympic Rim and the Race Rims yet appear to have a similar rim profile/design - although who knows how long this will last going by the current lawsuit.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I disagree that the Alex XCR Pro cross section is similar to the Notubes Bead Hook type...

Alex XCR Pro Rim. Notice that there is a greater flat section before the hook starts









Now compare with Notubes cross sections. Notice there is very little flat section. Which Stan's claims is what gives tires their extra volume and greater contact patch.









A good question to ask is how would the two compare in terms of lateral stiffness.


----------



## cmh (Jan 30, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> I disagree that the Alex XCR Pro cross section is similar to the Notubes Bead Hook type...
> 
> Alex XCR Pro Rim. Notice that there is a greater flat section before the hook starts
> 
> ...


Another question is if you run tubeless -- the Stan's design can be run with just yellow tape, for a couple of grams penalty. These Alex rims would probably need the rubber rim strips, all of mine are 60g each. That'll even things out -- might even tip the tables back.

Dunno if other, lighter tubeless conversions are available, or would work with these...


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

If you are going to run a tubeless conversion using non UST tires, I do not see why anyone would use anything other than stan's notubes rims. It is not like the Alex XCR Pro rims are cheap. They are more expensive that ZTR Olympics...


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*tubeless vs. tubes....*



Cheers! said:


> If you are going to run a tubeless conversion using non UST tires, I do not see why anyone would use anything other than stan's notubes rims. It is not like the Alex XCR Pro rims are cheap. They are more expensive that ZTR Olympics...


i am currently using prototype inner-tubes which offer lighter weight AND puncture protection at the same time on my Scale. At the same time i am running lightweight Conti Tubes on my winterbike using the same Conti raceking 2.2 tires where i get flats at least every other ride:madman: i have 5 (!!) repairs on my front tube alone...3 on the rear. i used tubelesskits for the last 7 1/2 years with maybe 3 flats total over that period. it's a whole new experience to get flats again. not that i like it but it just shows that i have forgotten how much those inner tubes $ucked.

if i would run tubeless i would use the 20g Eclipse rimstrips anyway. The Eclipse kits weighs 35g per wheel (rimstrip+valves). But correct - that's still heavier than Stan's yellow tape for sure.

But as mentioned i am running tubes that might make tubelesskits obsolete anyway 

still no more details on the tubes but rest assured they are the BOMB!!

i expected to get the wheelset saturday but it turned out they didn't even have started with the build....oh-well.hopefully mid this week but we have snow right now so riding is limited anyway.

These rims are lighter than Stans Olympics and come with eyelets which is a big plus for any wheelbuilder and also for the long term.Alloy nippels tend to seize in non-eyeletted rims and also make tensioning less easy. I have to admit i was not expecting eyelets as well but i really like them now. my wheelbuilder had a big smile...


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

I've been building hundreds of wheels on the various NoTubes rims since they first came out, and the lack of eyelets have given me zero problems during building or truing. On any rim without eyelets, it's important to remove the sharp edges on the inside of the nipple holes, I do this with a Philips screewdriver bit and an electric screwdriver. A drop of oil on nipple/rim interface before tightening, and everything is super smooth.


Ole.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

nino said:


> still no more details on the tubes but rest assured they are the BOMB!!


I hope they cost under $20.

It is odd that there are no good advances in the tube technology recently. Plenty of interesting materials out there...


----------



## the_colorado_kid (Apr 5, 2006)

nino said:


> i am currently using prototype inner-tubes which offer lighter weight AND puncture protection at the same time on my Scale. At the same time i am running lightweight Conti Tubes on my winterbike using the same Conti raceking 2.2 tires where i get flats at least every other ride:madman: i have 5 (!!) repairs on my front tube alone...3 on the rear. i used tubelesskits for the last 7 1/2 years with maybe 3 flats total over that period. it's a whole new experience to get flats again. not that i like it but it just shows that i have forgotten how much those inner tubes $ucked.
> 
> if i would run tubeless i would use the 20g Eclipse rimstrips anyway. The Eclipse kits weighs 35g per wheel (rimstrip+valves). But correct - that's still heavier than Stan's yellow tape for sure.
> 
> ...


Are these new tubes butyl?


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> If you are going to run a tubeless conversion using non UST tires, I do not see why anyone would use anything other than stan's notubes rims. It is not like the Alex XCR Pro rims are cheap. They are more expensive that ZTR Olympics...


At the point of $/gram weight savings most of us are already at, the Alex rims are an extremely compelling option versus the ZTR Olympics. I don't want to pay $1000 for a Race version of Stan's wheels, only to get American Classic hubs. I can potentially build a wheel with hubs of my choice, on rims of almost equal weight with these, for far cheaper. If the rim hook does a decent job of grabbing on to non-UST tires converted to tubeless, then it's almost a no-brainer. If not, then we'll have to see if Nino's new tube product stacks up.


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

Found out why my buddy's wheels are light(er):

When he bought them, he threw them on his work's lathe and machined off the sides. I am not 100% sure why, but I know he has like 4 sets so maybe these were the "heavy" ones and he wanted to play around. Explains why his looked different than the examples on this site. He said he machined the hole surface as well since I have seen them, and they don't have the eyelets anymore.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Circlip said:


> At the point of $/gram weight savings most of us are already at, the Alex rims are an extremely compelling option versus the ZTR Olympics. I don't want to pay $1000 for a Race version of Stan's wheels, only to get American Classic hubs. I can potentially build a wheel with hubs of my choice, on rims of almost equal weight with these, for far cheaper. If the rim hook does a decent job of grabbing on to non-UST tires converted to tubeless, then it's almost a no-brainer. If not, then we'll have to see if Nino's new tube product stacks up.


Considering these rims are going for around 100 per rim you are not really saving too much if you are comparing a custom set of wheels using Alex XCR Pro rims to Stan's ZTR Race.

The Stan's ZTR Race costs 950 USD, and comes in at 1210 grams w/ the presta valve and yellow tape installed. Both of which I'm estimating at 14 grams per wheel. So the real weight of the ZTR Race wheels is around 1182g.

To get 1182 g w/ Alex XCR wheels:

-Alex XCR Wheels 300g, $100 per rim (assuming you go with the non eyelet version)
-Dtswiss 1.8 revolutions 3.96g per spoke, $1.90 per spoke (assume 254mm spoke length)
-Aluminum nipples, .30g per nipple, $0.25 per nipple.

Two Rims + 64 spokes + 64 nipples = 2($100) + 64($1.90) + 64($.25)
Sub total cost = $337.60 USD
Sub Total weight = 872.64g

Total Amount of money left for F & R hub = $950 - $337.60 = $612.40 USD 
Weight allowed for F & R hub = 1182g - 872.64g = 309.39 g

So you have about $620 USD to find a set of front and rear hubs that have 6 bolt IS Disc flanges that have a combined mass weighing less than 310g...

Not too many hubs come to mind that can even satisfy those weight requirements. Off the top of my head I can think of:
Extralite SPD hubs, F:98g R198g
Tune Princess/Prince Hubs, F:107g R:190g

Neither of which are less than $612 USD.
*Extralite SPD hubs*: F+R = $239+$480 = *$719 USD*
*Tune Princess + Prince* = $332+$690 = *$1022 USD*

Looking at the American Classic disc hubs.
F weight = 130g, $143 USD
R weight = 225g $238 USD
Combined = 355g
Price = $381 USD

I'm also assuming you can build these wheels yourself and do not need to build a top wheel builder for the build.


----------



## CFoster (Jun 24, 2007)

*Eyelets are a running change*

All of our earliest test samples of these rims were non-eyeletted as well. We built several sets to punish and examine the rate of particular wear characteristics. Our test sets were built with either DT Revolution or DT Competition spokes, with alloy nipples. We found the rims to accept punishment that you would expect any light weight XC wheel set to handle, which was beyond our initial expectations. The rims did not display any visual wear above and beyond what any non-eyeletted alloy rim displays after it is built and tensioned. It appears that Alex beefed up the profile/rim extrusion thickness right at the spoke hole drillings, probably to compensate for the lack of eyelets. Even the wheels built with Revolution spokes performed well. These rims also appear to resist the type of minor denting that other rims with softer aluminum alloys are subject to, but that is not to say they are impervious to impact. Over the course of several months, only a few wheels needed very minor truing adjustments, (mostly the Revolution wheels).

Please note, however, that all or our wheels were extremely well built from the get-go, and we examined them for only 3 - 6 months, depending on the set.

Having said all that, earlier in the year when Alex was ramping up our production of these, we strongly suggested that they consider the use of eyelets on this rim. We feel that while the rim appeared to offer durability sufficient to thrive in the marketplace, that for a 15 - 20g weight penality, Alex could offer both one of the world's lightest XC race profile rims as well as a more durable product.

All of our XCR Pro rims now have eyelets, but we are still considering the possibility of bringing in the non-eyeletted variant for the few racers out there that are truly weight conscientious riders. Since Alex, or anyone else really, prefers to produce volume; it is to the best of our understanding that only the eyeletted version of this rim is available at this time.

We expect, from our microcosmic perspective, that wheels built with these rims will be relatively affordable, very popular, and extremely competitive.

Hope this is some useful information.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

You're totally missing the point. I'm not trying to replicate the weight of Stan's wheels. I'm trying to build a wheelset that I can accept as being marginally heavier, uses more reliable hubs (a trade off I'm willing to make for a bit of extra heft) and save money all at the same time. Assuming the hub selection is already decided upon based on functional factors, the cost per gram savings ratio is excellent for the Alex rims over Stan's, for anyone who is already at this level of weight weenie-dom where it's often several dollars per gram to shave more weight. The Alex rims are less than a $1/gram over ZTR Olympics. That's a fact Jack.

Yes, I build all my own wheels.

BTW, are you certain Stan's weight is 1210g with the valves and strips? I know they include them installed with the wheels, but that doesn't necessarily mean they included them with weighing. If the industry standard is to weight wheels without valves and strips, I'm doubting Stan does so and places himself at a disadvantage to people comparing specs.



Cheers! said:


> Considering these rims are going for around 100 per rim you are not really saving too much if you are comparing a custom set of wheels using Alex XCR Pro rims to Stan's ZTR Race.
> 
> The Stan's ZTR Race costs 950 USD, and comes in at 1210 grams w/ the presta valve and yellow tape installed. Both of which I'm estimating at 14 grams per wheel. So the real weight of the ZTR Race wheels is around 1182g.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike B. (Feb 21, 2004)

Circlip said:


> BTW, are you certain Stan's weight is 1210g with the valves and strips? I know they include them installed with the wheels, but that doesn't necessarily mean they included them with weighing. If the industry standard is to weight wheels without valves and strips, I'm doubting Stan does so and places himself at a disadvantage to people comparing specs.


All of our Race 7000 wheels are weighed complete, i.e. with yellow tape and valves. For all other builds we offer the weight calculator on the site which you can select whether or not to include the tape and valves. Every effort possible to avoid confusing the consumer is made since Stan is the ultimate weight weenie himself.


----------



## kevbikemad (Jan 2, 2006)

Circlip said:


> are you certain Stan's weight is 1210g with the valves and strips?


yup, 1210 WITH valves and strips. mine were a few grams under.

we all know there are NO industry standards for how to weigh items - hence the term "claimed weight".


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Mike B. said:


> All of our Race 7000 wheels are weighed complete, i.e. with yellow tape and valves. For all other builds we offer the weight calculator on the site which you can select whether or not to include the tape and valves. Every effort possible to avoid confusing the consumer is made since Stan is the ultimate weight weenie himself.


Good on you guys for reporting a real functional weight instead of fudging it somehow to appear more attractive like many other manufacturers in this industry (e.g. bike weight without pedals, etc.)


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*But...*



Mike B. said:


> All of our Race 7000 wheels are weighed complete, i.e. with yellow tape and valves. For all other builds we offer the weight calculator on the site which you can select whether or not to include the tape and valves. Every effort possible to avoid confusing the consumer is made since Stan is the ultimate weight weenie himself.


the Alex rims are available seperately.you have your choice of bulding the wheel exactly as you want. not everyone is happy with Amclassic hubs for example....

Nothing against Stans rims! They are sure cool but with Alex you have the choice.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Circlip said:


> (e.g. bike weight without pedals, etc.)


That is actually a very good idea, as everybody has his favorite pedals, and it is easier to do math this way.

Much better then Cannondale advise to go to a shop and try it out.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Curmy said:


> That is actually a very good idea, as everybody has his favorite pedals, and it is easier to do math this way.


99% of people are going to change out the tires. Many will swap the saddle similarly. Are we going to start weighing bikes without tires and saddles too? If it's being sold as a "bike" then a bike needs pedals, and should be weighed as such.


----------



## Mike B. (Feb 21, 2004)

Can't argue with you there. I think another light option is a good thing believe or not.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Mike B. said:


> Can't argue with you there. I think another light option is a good thing believe or not.


Is Alex's bead hook design infringing on NoTubes patents in any way that you know of? NoTubes products have always done very for me. Although I really would like to have access to the Race and 7000 series rims without having to buy complete wheels, I can also respect the innovation NoTubes has injected into the industry, and therefore I would personally consider supporting NoTubes by NOT purchasing any products that infringe on your patents.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Circlip said:


> Although I really would like to have access to the Race and 7000 series rims without having to buy complete wheels...


you can get the Race rims separately here:
http://cgi.ebay.de/NoTubes-ZTR-Race...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

107 Euro = ca. 140$ (per rim)


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

nino said:


> you can get the Race rims separately here:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/NoTubes-ZTR-Race...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
> 
> 107 Euro = ca. 140$ (per rim)


I did not clarify that I meant through regular channels for myself in North America, meaning direct from NoTubes or through local dealer. Of course, you're correct that for someone motivated enough (in terms of shipping cost, etc.) they can source the rims from other locations.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Circlip said:


> 99% of people are going to change out the tires. Many will swap the saddle similarly. Are we going to start weighing bikes without tires and saddles too? If it's being sold as a "bike" then a bike needs pedals, and should be weighed as such.


99% is a wild exaggeration, while selling a complete bike without pedals is a common practice.

As long as this is a common practice and all is clearly stated, there is no problem with that.

It is about transparency and honesty, not about using some standard configuration. Just list what it is there. Much better then not providing any data at all.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

99% of bike companies claimed weight are off (real weigh > claimed weight) so Cannondale's policy of not claiming a weight at all is pretty nice IMO, I'd rather have the weight checked by consumers than by marketing guys.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> 99% of bike companies claimed weight are off (real weigh > claimed weight) so Cannondale's policy of not claiming a weight at all is pretty nice IMO, I'd rather have the weight checked by consumers than by marketing guys.


87.5% of all statistics are bogus.

Consumers do not check anything, and providing a weight is not that hard. Shimano does it very accurately, so do many component manufacturers. Kona provides quite accurate weights for complete builds on their official forum. I think I have already covered more then 1%.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Curmy said:


> 87.5% of all statistics are bogus.
> 
> Consumers do not check anything, and providing a weight is not that hard. Shimano does it very accurately, so do many component manufacturers. Kona provides quite accurate weights for complete builds on their official forum. I think I have already covered more then 1%.




Shimano might be fine, Kona too I wouldn't know but Cannondale don't post weights because they know 73.8% of other companies are not too honest about their weights (Shimano and Kona might fall into the other 12.5%) and 57.2% of consumers only check the claimed weight and buy that. Cannondale don't want their real weights to compete against a false weight but they are confident enough in their products that if you walk into a store to check the bikes, you can get a real weight, proven right before your eyes. They also do that because they want you to visit your LBS...


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Curmy said:


> 99% is a wild exaggeration


In this forum (which is the audience I was addressing) I'll stand by my original estimate of 99% that will change their tires out from stock, either to save weight or to gain other performance characteristics.


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

I suppose your logic is that tires will wear out, so people will be changing them? 99% of people changing their tires from the stockers is completely unrealistic (unless you further refine yourself to try and be right by saying "the ones that take weight weenieing very seriously"). I consider myself a Weight Weenie with a 23-ish LB AM FS ... but I still ride Nevegals (stock tires). By your logic, you need to find 99 people for every one of me that is on the trails.


----------



## Mike B. (Feb 21, 2004)

Circlip said:


> Is Alex's bead hook design infringing on NoTubes patents in any way that you know of? NoTubes products have always done very for me. Although I really would like to have access to the Race and 7000 series rims without having to buy complete wheels, I can also respect the innovation NoTubes has injected into the industry, and therefore I would personally consider supporting NoTubes by NOT purchasing any products that infringe on your patents.


Can't say for certain without some measuring but my feeling is that it doesn't not pose a problem. I've only briefly seen the rim at Eurobike.

Thank you for the support by the way, it means a lot.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*my new wheelset...*

ok-i finally got my new wheelset from my wheelbuilder yesterday evening:

Taiwan hubs
32+32 DT revolution spokes
Alex XCR Pro rims (eyeletted version)
front: 600g / rear: 715g...Total 1315g

i already installed them but did ride only around the block on iced roads yesterday at night. I will go for a real ride today though.

the wheelset paired with the new prototype inner tubes saved me exactly 299g over my previous setup:
Amclassic Disc wheelset + Conti Supersonic inner tubes . Did i already mention i had 8 flats within the last couple of weeks using those Supersonic tubes? Man, i didn't remember regular inner tubes $ucked this much. I always got these tiny little thorns. i rode the same trails with my Scale, same tires but using these new tubes and never got a flat in well over 1 month of riding...we will see if things change around now that i use these same tubes as well on my winterbike. Within the last 7+ years i got only 1 flat around here using the Eclipse tubelesskit. Within the last 7 years i got a total of 3 flats i remember, 2 were severe sidewall cuts in the italian Toscana where you have really rocky terrain in places(---> bad tire choice was more the problem than the tubelesskit)

anyway - for the amount i spent definitely the lightest wheels i could get.

now calculating again:
by using Amclassic hubs (-27g) and non-eyeletted Alex rims (-30g) we would look at a wheelset with ca. 1260g. not bad.


----------



## cmh (Jan 30, 2004)

nino said:


> ok-i finally got my new wheelset from my wheelbuilder yesterday evening:


Did your wheelbuilder give you the ERD? A couple folks have asked on this thread and others and I haven't seen any numbers yet. Alex's site doesn't list -- not that I saw, but I'm not doing too good with reading comprehension lately. 

I ask because I've got the AC wheelset, rebuilt the rear with CX-Rays, and would be really happy if I could swap in the Alex's without needing the investment of new spokes. I'd really rather go with the Stan's rims but the ERD is different than the ACs, so I'd have to get the rims as well as new spokes. 64 new CX-Rays, *ouch*.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*Erd*



cmh said:


> Did your wheelbuilder give you the ERD? A couple folks have asked on this thread and others and I haven't seen any numbers yet. Alex's site doesn't list -- not that I saw, but I'm not doing too good with reading comprehension lately.
> 
> I ask because I've got the AC wheelset, rebuilt the rear with CX-Rays, and would be really happy if I could swap in the Alex's without needing the investment of new spokes. I'd really rather go with the Stan's rims but the ERD is different than the ACs, so I'd have to get the rims as well as new spokes. 64 new CX-Rays, *ouch*.


i had it written somewhere but will have to look for that piece of paper...but i don't think the spokes will work.the AC rims have a deep section, the Alex is much more box shaped.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I just got a response from Alex Global in Taiwan

The ERD of Alexrims XCR PRO is 543.42mm.


----------



## dejacky (Jun 27, 2006)

any flex measurements on these new alexrims?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Circlip said:


> In this forum (which is the audience I was addressing) I'll stand by my original estimate of 99% that will change their tires out from stock, either to save weight or to gain other performance characteristics.


In this forum, I would think there are quite a few people who do not buy stock bikes.


----------



## cmh (Jan 30, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> I just got a response from Alex Global in Taiwan
> 
> The ERD of Alexrims XCR PRO is 543.42mm.


Sweet, thanks! Now I just have to find where I put the ERD numbers for the AC. IIRC, AC just lists the spoke length on their site, but I did measure it when I rebuilt the rear wheel. Afraid Nino's gonna be right, though.


----------



## mtok77 (Nov 5, 2005)

Where I can find those eyeletted rims?


----------



## CFoster (Jun 24, 2007)

mtok77 said:


> Where I can find those eyeletted rims?


Still looking for them?

http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=192

http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=189

http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=185

Good luck...


----------



## Kenrow (Dec 24, 2008)

So will these rims hold up? I'm looking at the XCR plus DT240 hubs in the $700 range. Little over 1300g....


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Kenrow said:


> So will these rims hold up? I'm looking at the XCR plus DT240 hubs in the $700 range. Little over 1300g....


I'm using them since i first reported and there is no single problem with them.

BUT you want to stay away from the non-eyeletted version off Ebay! I have bought 2 of them to build myself a lighter whelset but the rims weren't that light (305 + 314g) and worst of all the weld is no good ! I have one weld that is vurtually "open" and i have to replace that rims after just 1 ride!! my wheelbuilder already told me they were a pain to lace, completely different than the ones with eyelets he did just a couple of days prior. Now i am convinced that these un-eyeletted rims are kind of left-overs that didn't meet the manufacturers specifications and shouldn't hit the market.

anyway - the eyeletted rims are great. no single problem at all. The cheap ones off Ebay seem faulty.


----------



## moto367 (Nov 20, 2006)

Nino, when could we expect to hear more info. on these tubes you are speaking of?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

moto367 said:


> Nino, when could we expect to hear more info. on these tubes you are speaking of?


NOW!
i will get the latest pre-series tubes in about 2-3 days but just today i was confirmed i could let out he info...will do so in a seperate thread!


----------



## Andy13 (Nov 21, 2006)

Nino, 
Are you running these tubeless or w/ your new lightweight tubes? Some have mentioned that the higher sidewalls may make sealing w/ just some yellow Stans tape more difficult.
What do you think about rider weight restrictions, 28 vs. 32? I am considering these for a lightweight race wheelset as I weigh a little more (~10lbs) than what Stans recommends for their Race wheelset. 
TIA


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Andy13 said:


> Nino,
> Are you running these tubeless or w/ your new lightweight tubes? Some have mentioned that the higher sidewalls may make sealing w/ just some yellow Stans tape more difficult.
> What do you think about rider weight restrictions, 28 vs. 32? I am considering these for a lightweight race wheelset as I weigh a little more (~10lbs) than what Stans recommends for their Race wheelset.
> TIA


I use the new 56g Eclipse tubes!

The sidewalls seem quite low. i'd say some yellow-tape might be enough but i haven't tried them "tubeless" since i am on tubes now
I'd always suggest 32 spokes as discs require stiffer wheels to fight the forces from braking...


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

anybody know when these will be in stock at us distros?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

743power said:


> anybody know when these will be in stock at us distros?


http://www.alchemybicycleworks.com/ has them in stock.


----------



## fernandoj (Mar 19, 2008)

... and can be seen in some southern europe races 





































Cycle King are lame hubs, they vaguely spins. Shimano ball bearings for ever!


----------



## bountyhuntercaio (Mar 5, 2009)

fernandoj, that wheelset is it the same as the one being offering at Ebay, right?

I've asked the seller from Hong Kong and he pledges that this is non-eyelett version, How is the Rims holding? How about the Cycle King hub? Any good?

I'm asking because the wheelset seems pretty cheap and very light..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=380107219573


----------



## fernandoj (Mar 19, 2008)

Rims are non-eyelet. If you need eyelet version you'll have to get them separately. 200$

The hubs are pretty light, not very noise and go around lazy.


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

fernandoj said:


> Rims are non-eyelet. If you need eyelet version you'll have to get them separately. 200$
> 
> The hubs are pretty light, not very noise and go around lazy.


Let people know how they hold up though. (The hubs)


----------



## bountyhuntercaio (Mar 5, 2009)

I´ve tried to look up into Ebay the eyeletted version but i couldn´t find anywhere, Do you Guys know where can i get it? Somewhere that ships abroad?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Alex-Rim-Scandi...ryZ58089QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Cheers!


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

Any information about making them tubeless with only yhellow tape? I'm at the point of making a wheelset with them, hubs should come withing 1 or 2 weeks. But if they don't work I will lace them up with some stans rims. 
Is the side wall to high to really hook up tires like a ztr rim does?

thanks!?


----------



## kevbikemad (Jan 2, 2006)

if you go back to posts 22 & 23 you see the difference between these and the ZTR Olympic rims. 

with enough work, and just the right tires, and a bit of luck most rims can be used with yellow tape and sealant. but you will get LOTs of burping and probably a higher chance of blowing a tire off the rim.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

If you are going to run tubeless, why not just get Stan's no tube's rims that were specifically designed for tubeless applications?


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

I was hoping these were designed for that to... I've already have them actually but will buy ztr's if it's not possible. I will try them with some yellowtape and a tire on them without lacing them into the wheel first. Then I can decide wether I do that or not. I thought those have the same kinda bead hook as ztr's.

And why I've bought this rim? There is nothing else this light that's still a bit strong enough to handle 1 or 2 years of xc-racing. ztr race rims weigh less, and my brother did just one year with them . olympics are a lot heavier...


----------



## kevbikemad (Jan 2, 2006)

Ninko said:


> I was hoping these were designed for that to... I've already have them actually but will buy ztr's if it's not possible. I will try them with some yellowtape and a tire on them without lacing them into the wheel first. Then I can decide wether I do that or not. I thought those have the same kinda bead hook as ztr's.
> 
> And why I've bought this rim? There is nothing else this light that's still a bit strong enough to handle 1 or 2 years of xc-racing. ztr race rims weigh less, and my brother did just one year with them . olympics are a lot heavier...


the ZTR Olympics are a little heavier, not a lot. 330-340grams. that's only 15-25 grams.

http://www.notubes.com/product_info.php/cPath/487_488/products_id/296

your brother only got one year out of ztr race wheels? why? mine are still like new, have not had to touch em. probably 15 plus races and training.


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

kevbikemad said:


> the ZTR Olympics are a little heavier, not a lot. 330-340grams. that's only 15-25 grams.
> 
> http://www.notubes.com/product_info.php/cPath/487_488/products_id/296
> 
> your brother only got one year out of ztr race wheels? why? mine are still like new, have not had to touch em. probably 15 plus races and training.


Well, the rear wheel did pretty well. I think it will not withstand 2 years of riding, but a bit more than a year is possible for sure! There was a slight dent on one of the sides of the rim. Because they are so light, when you hit a rock or root just slightly they intermediately will have a dent.
The front wheel on the other hand took a bit the shape of a taco when he rode into a horse during a race!


----------



## kevbikemad (Jan 2, 2006)

Ninko said:


> The front wheel on the other hand took a bit the shape of a taco when he rode into a horse during a race!


if i had a nickle every time i've seen that... seriously? a horse!


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes no joke. He was riding in the front of the race (it was a marathon) at position ten. But he was at the back of the peloton, and then suddenly some horse crossed their path and he was unable to avoid it So he rode into the back of the horse (from the side off course, not into his hole LOL). Race finished, taco'd front wheel, Sid Worldcup carbon crown broke (on the top where the stem is mounted).
But this hasn't alot to do with the topic


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

For a 140lb rider, would I hurt these rims bunnyhopping occasionally? Would building them up with supercomps be advisable?


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

Why would you build them with supercomps when you are using superlight rims? Why not just get a normal ztr olympic and use revolutions?Would be stronger and maybe even lighter in the end...
Just some normal bunnyhopping won't be a problem, but they're intended for xc (racing) so I wouldn't advice using them for some wierd stuff


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

It's just hard to know where to draw the line in rim strength for a rider my weight. I consistently ride 50 miles a week but have yet to destroy my rhynolites (heh, duh). Of course I'd like to go as light as possible, but also like that I rarely seem to break things.

I mentioned supercomps because I see them recommended in many other threads, but there's certainly a cutoff where I guess revolutions would make more sense.

Those cutoff points are tough to decide on! Being a college student means I can't afford to experiment much. It really is difficult to decide between these, Olympics, and 355s, assuming they are all similar competitors.


----------



## longcat (Apr 24, 2008)

Where can I get these rims online?


----------



## Conguito (May 23, 2009)

There is someone using this rim with tublees kit?


----------



## frasertri (Apr 3, 2009)

*Experience report*

Resurrecting this thread with a long term experience report on the maligned Cycle King hub and Alex (non eyeletted!) Scandium rims:

I have now been using these wheels on my bike for several endurance events, and many (~1000) miles of hard riding. Note that I am 155 pounds, and therefore not as hard on wheels as bigger riders.. Unlike other posters I have found that these hubs have great bearings with zero noticeable drag, after the above extensive use. I have also been keeping a keen eye (no pun) on the areas around the nipples, and there has been no evidence of cracking or visible stress damage. I've been using them with Stans yellow tape and Stans Raven tires.

Anyone else on here had any good or bad experience with these? I did note that the seller is no longer selling these!!  I hope I didn't jinx myself now... :skep:

Cheers! Fraser C.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

The actual scandium rims all come WITHOUT eyelets! I got 10 rims and to my surprise they are also quite a bit lighter...see yourself!

I built me some wheels again using American Classic hubs,DT Revolutions and aluminium nippels...1246g/set.

My previous wheelset with the same components has been absolutley bombproof.It staid true and no issues at all.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Anyone else tried these with a tubeless setup ?


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Dex11 said:


> Anyone else tried these with a tubeless setup ?


What about the Alpine? A wider rim at very little weight penalty.

I really can't wait for a yet-to-be-named carbon tubeless-compatible rim at about the same weight- 18.5mm inner width.


----------



## IM31408 (Dec 24, 2008)

Dex11 said:


> Anyone else tried these with a tubeless setup ?


Had them set up briefly with Furious Fred's and Stan's yellow tape and it worked pretty well.


----------



## frasertri (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes Dex, I have been using them for 18 months with Stan's Ravens and Stan's yellow tape, with only the very occasional burp when running pressure in the low twenties and riding aggressively. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Thx guys !

I am in the market for an new wheel-set, Hubs ( Acros.54) and spokes ( CX-Ray) are no
discussion anymore.
However, still in doubt between this rim and as bholwell recommended , the NoTubes Alpine.
I do cross-country racing and Marathons, 78 kilo.


----------

